# Pulled Chuck Roast (Sous Vide)



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2022)

*Pulled Chuck Roast (Sous Vide)*​


This was one of those that I bought back on 1-10-21, and it was only 2.78 lbs.
I put a packet of Lipton's Mushroom & Onion on both sides of the meat, into the bags, and sealed them up, back in December.

Now it was time to turn this into some awesome Tender Pulled Beef.
So into the SV @ 165° for 30 hours. Just right for Pulling Beef.
In fact this Chucky pulled so easily, I didn’t even bother to get my Bear Claws out of the drawer. I just used two regular table forks for pulling!

I’ll fill in what we did, above each Pic below.

Thanks for stopping By,
Bear

One Chucky from 1-10-21, Vac sealed with "Mushroom & Onion Soup" Dry mix:







In my rack, ready to go in Sous Vide:






Removed from SV, after 30 hours @ 165°:






Pulled easily with two table forks:






All on one plate:






I start with one slice of bread on top of some Gravy:






Then a pile of Pulled Beef, more Gravy, and another slice of Bread:






Then More Beef:






And Topped with Gravy:






Second Night's Supper---Same Thing:






Let's go for the Grand Finale on the 3rd night:






Add some Steak Fries & Gravy for that 3rd Night's Supper:






Had a little Beef left, so the next night I threw some Beef on a couple Hot Dog Buns, with Horseradish Sauce & Provolone, and heated that up:






And one more night---One more of the pulled beef Sammies & a Leftover Smoked Sausage:


----------



## eaglewing (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## smokerjim (Apr 29, 2022)

Looks mighty fine bear, ya better frame that 2.78 lb.label dont know if we'll ever see that again.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 29, 2022)

Good stuff right there . 
I miss chuck roast . Lol


----------



## sandyut (Apr 29, 2022)

Man that looks fine.  Another one thats on the list I can seem to get ahead of.


----------



## Newglide (Apr 29, 2022)

Man that looks good


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 29, 2022)

Now, all of these looks excellent.  I'd have to try each one to pick the better of them, and I still don't think I'll be able to choose.  Great job all around.  Now I'm hungry.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 30, 2022)

That some good looking chuckie John.  I had just pulled from freezer for this also.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2022)

eaglewing said:


> View attachment 630467
> View attachment 630467
> View attachment 630467
> View attachment 630467


Thank You Eagle!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



smokerjim said:


> Looks mighty fine bear, ya better frame that 2.78 lb.label dont know if we'll ever see that again.



Thank You Jim!!
Actually that was "Weight 2.78lbs", not 2.78 Dollars per pound.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 30, 2022)

Nicely done Bear.
Like. . .
 Look at "chuckies" every time in store. Makes me just about gag now at $6.89/lb, as much as I like them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Good stuff right there .
> I miss chuck roast . Lol



Thank You Rich!!
Yup, When they went from $2.99 to $4.99 I quit buying them.
Then they went to $6.99 & more.
Now I wait for them to get to $4.99 for me to buy again!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Man that looks fine.  Another one thats on the list I can seem to get ahead of.



Thank You Sandy!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## eaglewing (May 1, 2022)

I will have no fear doing this to some of the Chuckies I get pretty cheap from time to time at Aldis... ez pezy


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2022)

Newglide said:


> Man that looks good


Thank You Newglide!!
Appreciate that!

Bear



MJB05615 said:


> Now, all of these looks excellent.  I'd have to try each one to pick the better of them, and I still don't think I'll be able to choose.  Great job all around.  Now I'm hungry.


Thank You Mike!!
You don't have to decide---You can have some of each!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (May 2, 2022)

Some good eats right there John.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## bauchjw (May 2, 2022)

Three nights of awesome! Great looking meals Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Nicely done Bear.
> Like. . .
> Look at "chuckies" every time in store. Makes me just about gag now at $6.89/lb, as much as I like them.


Thank You Rider!!
Yup---That's about what our current price is too

Bear



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> That some good looking chuckie John.  I had just pulled from freezer for this also.


Thank You Brian!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## clifish (May 3, 2022)

Very nice Bear!  This is on my to do list but like you said I am not paying the current prices for a chuckie.  Have you ever done pulled pork in the SV?  If so what cut and time/temp?  SV is great for the week nights when there is no time to do a proper smoke.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 3, 2022)

A beautiful thing to see John, a beef sanny slathered in gravy, I'd be all over that! RAY


----------



## zwiller (May 3, 2022)

Looks great!  That is some DARK gravy!!!  A few questions if you don't mind.  Think applying FOS beforehand made a difference?  Also, do you feel you gett better results with the high temp SV over a long crock cook?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## tx smoker (May 3, 2022)

Wow Bear, that is some fine looking down-home comfort food right there my friend. Well done...as always sir   

Robert


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2022)

eaglewing said:


> I will have no fear doing this to some of the Chuckies I get pretty cheap from time to time at Aldis... ez pezy



Thank You Eagle!!
Give it a try---You'll love it !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


gmc2003 said:


> Some good eats right there John.
> 
> Point for sure
> 
> Chris


Thank You Chris!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Three nights of awesome! Great looking meals Bear!


Thank You Jed!!
And for the Like.

Bear



clifish said:


> Very nice Bear!  This is on my to do list but like you said I am not paying the current prices for a chuckie.  Have you ever done pulled pork in the SV?  If so what cut and time/temp?  SV is great for the week nights when there is no time to do a proper smoke.


Thank You Cliff!!
I've never tried SV Pulled Pork, but I'm sure it's great, if you get the Time & Temp nailed down. I would probably start with nice pieces of a Butt, and maybe even some CSRs. And I'd probably start with 165° for 8 or 12 hours, & go from there.
Hmmm---Got me Thinking now!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## clifish (May 4, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Jed!!
> And for the Like.
> 
> Bear
> ...


Will do.  I have done CSRs in the sv but cooked enough to make them bite through and finished off with sauce under the broiler.  
If I can get a 2 pack of butts I might try one in the MES and one in the SV side by side....either way it will be the first time I ever did pulled pork other than when the wife did it in a crock pot many years ago.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2022)

clifish said:


> Will do.  I have done CSRs in the sv but cooked enough to make them bite through and finished off with sauce under the broiler.
> If I can get a 2 pack of butts I might try one in the MES and one in the SV side by side....either way it will be the first time I ever did pulled pork other than when the wife did it in a crock pot many years ago.


Before I had a Smoker, we used to Crock pot a lot of things, and it always seemed  like a lot of flavor was cooked out from the High heat.
I don't find that with SV, I think because I can better control the Temp & Time, and it never gets anywhere near boiling, like I've seen in Crockpots.
So far I've never SV'd any meat above 165°.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (May 4, 2022)

Mighty fine bear bait there John! I need to do of those.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> A beautiful thing to see John, a beef sanny slathered in gravy, I'd be all over that! RAY


Thank You Ray!!
"Hot Roast Beef Sammy with gravy is still one of my all time favorites for most of my 73 years.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


zwiller said:


> Looks great!  That is some DARK gravy!!!  A few questions if you don't mind.  Think applying FOS beforehand made a difference?  Also, do you feel you gett better results with the high temp SV over a long crock cook?  Thanks in advance.


Thank You Sam!!
I think over the many years of using the Crockpot, most of the Meats were overcooked, but with the SV set for a controlled temp of 131° or 165° that doesn't happen any more. Have you ever noticed your Crockpot boiling its contents?
And yes I do think adding the FOS or BOS before sealing makes a difference.

On that Gravy, Mrs Bear makes that by using a packet of Beef Gravy mix, and adding the juices Vac sealed meat bag, in place of the plain water in the instructions. It Great!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Wow Bear, that is some fine looking down-home comfort food right there my friend. Well done...as always sir
> 
> Robert



Thank You Robert!!
And for the Like, too.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2022)

clifish said:


> Will do.  I have done CSRs in the sv but cooked enough to make them bite through and finished off with sauce under the broiler.
> If I can get a 2 pack of butts I might try one in the MES and one in the SV side by side....either way it will be the first time I ever did pulled pork other than when the wife did it in a crock pot many years ago.



Yup, I already SV'd CSRs & finished them on the grill, but that wasn't for pulling.
I think pulling would go good from SV to Ninja, if we get the Temp right, and time.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Mighty fine bear bait there John! I need to do of those.


Thank You Steve!!
Dang near anything is good Bear Bait!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## normanaj (May 7, 2022)

That is definitely some great looking chow Bear!


----------



## nwdave (May 7, 2022)

Well, after a long hiatus from this site, chasing other pursuits, your posts about the glories of SVs integration into all the other aspects of our Q'ing "afflictions" caught my attention and has proven to be "addictive".  Fortunately, I have a Restaurant Supply House that caters to us "civilians" as well as the professional trade and can get some meats on occasional sales.  Last week they had eye of round 3-5 lb pieces for 3.49/lb.  Considering the current market, they have the advantage. Now, thanks to this thread, I've got go over and see what they want for their chuckies.  Looking forward to getting a education in a new skill.  

Sidebar note:  I read in your 50th Anniversary SV thread that you and your beloved's Anniversary is Dec 27.  Small world:  Ours is Dec 28.  Going on 57 years this year.

~Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2022)

normanaj said:


> That is definitely some great looking chow Bear!



Thank You Norm!!
And for the Like, too.

Bear


----------



## eaglewing (May 8, 2022)

Just picked me up 3.5lber, gonna do this this week... 30 hours at 165° Vac pac with onion soup mix... I'll keep ya'll updated.   

THNX BC


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2022)

eaglewing said:


> Just picked me up 3.5lber, gonna do this this week... 30 hours at 165° Vac pac with onion soup mix... I'll keep ya'll updated.
> 
> THNX BC


Now you're talking!!
Let us know how you like it!!
Can't wait !

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 9, 2022)

nwdave said:


> Well, after a long hiatus from this site, chasing other pursuits, your posts about the glories of SVs integration into all the other aspects of our Q'ing "afflictions" caught my attention and has proven to be "addictive".  Fortunately, I have a Restaurant Supply House that caters to us "civilians" as well as the professional trade and can get some meats on occasional sales.  Last week they had eye of round 3-5 lb pieces for 3.49/lb.  Considering the current market, they have the advantage. Now, thanks to this thread, I've got go over and see what they want for their chuckies.  Looking forward to getting a education in a new skill.
> 
> Sidebar note:  I read in your 50th Anniversary SV thread that you and your beloved's Anniversary is Dec 27.  Small world:  Ours is Dec 28.  Going on 57 years this year.
> 
> ~Dave


Thank You Dave!!
Congrats on that 57th coming up!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## eaglewing (May 9, 2022)

You also did one at 132° for 50 hours... that was for a sliced Chuckie and not a pulled chuckie??? That sliced chuckie thread of yours also looks


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2022)

eaglewing said:


> You also did one at 132° for 50 hours... that was for a sliced Chuckie and not a pulled chuckie??? That sliced chuckie thread of yours also looks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup that's a real good one!!  Actually 46 to 50 hours is Great for sliced Chucky.
Most Chuckies turn out Great with only 30 hours, but there are the occasional tough ones that need at least 46 hours to get Tender, like Prime Rib.
The problem is you don't know ahead of time which ones they are, so it's best to treat them all as being one of the Tough ones.

Bear


----------



## eaglewing (May 10, 2022)

Decisions decisions


----------



## Bearcarver (May 10, 2022)

eaglewing said:


> Decisions decisions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL---It's tough to decide.
However, if I'm craving Hot Roast Beef Sammies with Gravy, I go with the Pulled Beef.
If I want to show off how I can turn a Chuck Roast into a Prime Rib, I'll do the 48 hours @ 132° & slice it up.

Bear


----------



## eaglewing (May 13, 2022)

*Going with "pulled"...*
3.5lb added to my Sous Vide, counting down.
(I'll start a new thread once it's done and report)




















I added more water after this pic


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 13, 2022)

I forgot to start it in the morning couple days ago and ended up doing 176 for 24 hours.  Probably the best one yet.


----------



## clifish (May 13, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I forgot to start it in the morning couple days ago and ended up doing 176 for 24 hours.  Probably the best one yet.


Wanting to do this but I am not paying $7.00 - $10 bucks a pound on a chuckie...I have been getting rib roasts for that


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2022)

clifish said:


> Wanting to do this but I am not paying $7.00 - $10 bucks a pound on a chuckie...I have been getting rib roasts for that


Can't blame. you for that !!
That's a good Price for Rib Roast, if Choice or better.

Bear


----------



## clifish (May 13, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Can't blame. you for that !!
> That's a good Price for Rib Roast, if Choice or better.
> 
> Bear


Angus @$6.99 a couple weeks a go,  bought 38lbs...lol  Too bad they cut the ribs off and tied them back on...oh well take what you can


----------



## Bearcarver (May 14, 2022)

clifish said:


> Angus @$6.99 a couple weeks a go,  bought 38lbs...lol  Too bad they cut the ribs off and tied them back on...oh well take what you can


I just looked---My Store "Giant" has Chucky Choice $6.89,  Angus Chucky $9.49, and Prime Chucky $10.49.  I already have 2 Chuckies, or I would get one or 2 Choice Chucks.

Our Ribeye is currently Choice $11.99, Prime Ribeye. $24.99.
I won't be getting any this week.

Bear


----------



## eaglewing (May 14, 2022)

Angus Chuckie, $5.99 almost all the time at 2 places near me.


----------



## Buckeyedude (Jun 12, 2022)

Looks amazing!  I'll have to try the Lipton soup mix!  Great job!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2022)

eaglewing said:


> Angus Chuckie, $5.99 almost all the time at 2 places near me.
> 
> View attachment 631843


I call that "Buying Price"

Bear



Buckeyedude said:


> Looks amazing!  I'll have to try the Lipton soup mix!  Great job!


Yup---It works Great---Adds a little seasoning, without adding liquid to mess up your Vacuum Seal.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

